# Centurion question



## coach9 (May 13, 2012)

My buddy is selling a 80's Centurion 57cm road bike. Dave Scott. I don't know much about them. Are they a good bike to own?

Thanks


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Mid range. All bikes are good to own. Price and condition would dictate just how good.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

It is a nice frame that was made well. I believe it came with 600EX/Ultegra. If it is in good working order, that is a nice gruppo. I wouldn't put the expense of hanging Dura Ace 7900 on it but if it fits well and you REALLY like it to update the parts: Shimano 105-5600 or Sram Apex would be a nice update. If going to that expense, better suggestion is to find a contemporary ride that is 10 years or younger.

How much is this person asking?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

My wife had the one below the DS. I remember it to be a nice bike. It was a well made, lugged frameset made in Japan, which is a good thing. Whether it fits should be your first concern.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Good frames, but the colors were hideous or radically awesome depending on your point of view. I have a pink and yellow one, it looks pretty sweet with yellow matching tires and bar tape but I can't say I ride it all that often. 

At least they dont have splatter paint jobs, or maybe some do? Wait, yes, the Diamondback Centurions did, and with neon paint to boot!


----------



## coach9 (May 13, 2012)

He wants $200.00. It has a few scratches, missing paint, little bit of rust on head set and brakes. Its dirty. Been in storage for a while. 23" frame will fit me fine. I think I will offer him $125.00. I would update it a bit and use it as a back up. My co workers son needs a bike for a charity ride in Nov. Wants to ride with us so I was going to see how this would be for him.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I've seen several in good-to-very good condition sell for $200-250.

if the one you looking at is kinda beat up, $100-125 sounds ok.


----------



## Engineer_Spike (May 30, 2012)

I had one which was yellow and magenta, with 105 group. This was purchased with the proceeds of my first job in 1988. It was reliable, and I would have still used it. Unfortunately I had it at my in-law's house, while I was onto other pursuits like a new job. My father- in- law had the junk man do a cellar clean out, and he proceeded to take it.


----------

